# OPI Pink of Hearts 2012 Breast Cancer Awareness



## Dalylah (Oct 4, 2012)

These are the OPI Pink of Hearts 2012 Breast Cancer Awareness Collection. I actually really like both of these. Anyone else?









Source, Used with permission

O.P.I. I Think In Pink





Source, Used with permission

O.P.I. You Glitter Be Good To Me


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 5, 2012)

I love them. Specially the first one. It is simple and sweet. Love them both.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 5, 2012)

pretty.. the first color is really pretty.. i support the breast cancer cause.. i am gonna buy this color..


----------



## GlitterandGlam (Oct 6, 2012)

OMG those colours are gorgeous!! I need to go and see if I can find this set!


----------



## jilleans (Oct 12, 2012)

These are great!


----------



## AshleyE28 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing,now i must have a set.


----------

